# Alien



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

C4 Now!!! Classic...


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes yes yes yes! Love this film!


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Watching it now, one of my favourite films ever.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn, I've missed it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Got the boxset fir Christmas 10 quid off amazon etc on bluray . Wife and kids are away so watched all 4 today lol


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Got the boxset fir Christmas 10 quid off amazon etc on bluray . Wife and kids are away so watched all 4 today lol


I got the bluray boxset also. Just need to get a day to myself to watch them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Aliens on tonight


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

That is crazy cheap! £10 on blue-ray?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alien Anthology [Blu-ray] [1979] [4 Disc Set]
http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B006MGB31Q


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The 6 disc bluray set is only £3 or £4 more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003AQBYUG/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1388708575&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

Both sets are remarkably cheap considering the content.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> The 6 disc bluray set is only £3 or £4 more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003AQBYUG/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1388708575&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165
> 
> Both sets are remarkably cheap considering the content.


That's the one I got.

I'm a huge Alien & Predator fan and the extra footage, director, actors interviews/commentary you get is excellent.

Always loved the films, even the god-awful ones...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

V3nom said:


> That's the one I got.
> 
> I'm a huge Alien & Predator fan and the extra footage, director, actors interviews/commentary you get is excellent.
> 
> Always loved the films, even the god-awful ones...


I got it for Xmas but haven't watched any if it yet. I'm hoping the bluray picture quality is good.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> I got it for Xmas but haven't watched any if it yet. I'm hoping the bluray picture quality is good.


They are mate, send the wife and kids out, lights out volume up and enjoy. 
Gonz.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Watched Alien 3, like it more now than when I first watched it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its awesome on bluray , 1 and 2 are superb films 3 and 4 i wasn't so impressed by


----------

